# Elongatus "masimbwe"



## sicklidmad (Jun 8, 2020)

I purchased a bunch of these guys as elongatus masimbwe. How does this look to you guys? Hard to tell from Konings book.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They seem just like the "masimbwe" in Koning's book, except little more yellow on the body. Maybe the dominant male will get more blue and less yellow as he gets more comfortable.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd agree... looks right to me... I'd wait until it fully colours up, to conclude though.

http://malawi.si/Malawi/Mbuna/Chindongo ... index.html


----------



## sicklidmad (Jun 8, 2020)

Thank you both for your time in replying. Now he is more settled he looks a lot more like the images for masimbwe.


----------

